
Twitter Premium Accounts - How a Joke Became a Hoax - panda88
http://www.twittown.com/twitter/twitter-premium-accounts-how-joke-became-hoax
======
petercooper
_Truth is, BBSpot didn't try to "trick" anyone. That entire site is devoted to
fake and satirical news. There was no "hoax," only a joke that someone didn't
bother trying to understand before spreading his outrage around the
Twittersphere in little 140-character long spurts._

Hear hear. Twitter was full of mostly interesting, cutting edge, net culture-y
folks until early last year, but this story shows just how the community has
changed. It beggars belief that anyone would believe the original story if
they'd taken time to read it rather than just retweet what someone else had
said (similar to stuff getting voted up on Reddit/Digg without people
reading?). It reeked of satire.

~~~
trezor
_Hear hear. Twitter was full of mostly interesting, cutting edge, net
culture-y folks until early last year, but this story shows just how the
community has changed._

Which ironically is also touted as it's biggest asset and value: It has no
monetizing plans, it has no real business, but it has a huge bunch of gits
using it, and that makes it valuable.

New-capitalism is a rather interesting phenomenon.

